

Clinkle pwned, photo found of Duplan posing with $30,000 in cash. - michaelochurch
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/30/clinkle-gets-hacked-before-it-even-launches/#

======
21echoes
already posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7154027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7154027)

also, apparently the doxxing was by a Venmo employee, and the cash in the
photo was fake: [http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/clinkle-denies-hack-
after-...](http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/clinkle-denies-hack-after-pic-
cash-flashing-ceo-leaked-2D12030506)

